# I got my pension!



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Tonight my friend read the letter to me over Skype about the answer to my disability pension application. I was approved!!! I'm over the moon. Money will be very tight, but I'll be able to manage now in Spain. Thanks to all of you who have been rooting for me!


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations !!!! Good news indeed!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for your words, Bella, and thanks for the likes. What a relief! One of the best things along with this news is that I was misinformed about a couple of things. It turns out that I'm allowed to do volunteer work and that I'm allowed to make a little bit of money. That was how I was hit the hardest as a retiree - feeling like a useless mooch in society.  But now that feeling has changed.


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Tonight my friend read the letter to me over Skype about the answer to my disability pension application. I was approved!!! I'm over the moon. Money will be very tight, but I'll be able to manage now in Spain. Thanks to all of you who have been rooting for me!


Will you invite me to the party? :heh:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

GuyverII said:


> Will you invite me to the party? :heh:


 Of course, but first you have to tell me where you live.


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Of course, but first you have to tell me where you live.


Just up the road in Valencia


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

GuyverII said:


> Just up the road in Valencia


 Well, that's only 5-1/2 hours driving. Not too far by Canadian standards.  But we had a deal, so here's your pick.... Tonight it's out for a glass of wine with my meditation group. Tomorrow night, I'm going with my best friend for dinner at El Pimpi El Pimpi. Then there's the shopping trips over the next couple of weeks to pick up those non-essentials that I couldn't bring myself to buy until now. Then there's the trip next week or the following week to visit my aunt in Rincon de la Victoria...

If you can't make any of those celebrations, I'll be celebrating for the rest of my life, and you're welcome to drive down any time to join in the festivities! :thumb:


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

You have really turned your life around and now that you have the security of your pension and the chance to work or volunteer for whatever, it can only be up. I won't be joining your celebrations but a very good luck to you.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Justina said:


> You have really turned your life around and now that you have the security of your pension and the chance to work or volunteer for whatever, it can only be up. I won't be joining your celebrations but a very good luck to you.


 Justina, thank you for your encouragement! :kiss: Yes, it's incredible how in just 2-1/2 months in Spain I now have a brand-new life. It's like I'm cashing in all my chips here in Spain.  

You'll kind of be joining the celebrations here on the forum as I'll be posting about my adventures here, as others do. :car: hoto:


----------

